# good entry level trick



## spideroffaith77 (Oct 26, 2011)

hey everybody, Ive been away from the comp for a few days. I am looking for a good entry level trick I can teach Adelien. She is pretty good with step up and step down, so Im looking for the next thing. 

thoughts?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Teach how to say hello!


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Teach to wave. If she is good with step up, waving with her foot shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i watched a video on you tube and he trained his tiel to wave turn right and left and fetch a toy bird ball then put it back. take a look at it http://youtu.be/6f9Js3BgmRQ


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

heres my video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAwpSnr3Vb0


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Targeting is frequently taught as the first "prop" trick. It's not exciting to watch because it's just the bird touching a stick with its beak, but it helps both the bird and the owner learn how to work together on simple tricks. It's also useful sometimes because you can get the bird to come to a specific spot by holding the target stick there.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Targeting is frequently taught as the first "prop" trick. It's not exciting to watch because it's just the bird touching a stick with its beak, but it helps both the bird and the owner learn how to work together on simple tricks. It's also useful sometimes because you can get the bird to come to a specific spot by holding the target stick there.


Ye, thats how I started. Rio will come to me wherever I am if im holding his stainless steel chopstick and dried piece of banana! Lol. I really want to try it outside with him but I just dont have the confidence for free fight yet!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Mohawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's one I figured out (I'm learning as I go). Mohawk seems to stretch his wings out a lot. He has very nice feather colours when he does- so I thought it would be cool if he did it on command. 
So every time he stretched his wings, I said "pretty wings" and gave him some millet. It didn't take long before he got the association- and now he'll do it on command!

Very cool. I'll post a pic when I get one.


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Mohawk said:


> Here's one I figured out (I'm learning as I go). Mohawk seems to stretch his wings out a lot. He has very nice feather colours when he does- so I thought it would be cool if he did it on command.
> So every time he stretched his wings, I said "pretty wings" and gave him some millet. It didn't take long before he got the association- and now he'll do it on command!
> 
> Very cool. I'll post a pic when I get one.


I tried the "stick em up" command with that but Rio hasnt taken to it at all.:wacko:


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

What If the bird tries to eat the stick lol


----------

